# Map needed



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, any of you Ohio River guys that can help me please do so. I need a map for the Powhatten Point Area. A member here has a Bass tournament there and would like to see a map. If anyone has a link or knows where to get a good map let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Do you have any idea what pool it is in? If you have a general idea of where it is I can email you nav charts. The only problem is I'm going out of town for a tournament until Sunday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ken that is all he told me. How many would that cover? If you can send them all, if that is possible. Thanks.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Try one of the major bookstores or BPS. Look for a book called "Fishing the Ohio River" it covers Markland to Pittsburgh. It is by Mark Hicks.

At one time, I down loaded Ohio River Nav. maps from the Armpy Corps of Engineers website, but I'm not sure if you still can.

Good luck

John


----------



## bcjet (May 17, 2004)

This should have it. Took about a week to 10 days to get it by mail.

http://www.theohioriver.com/fishing/Ohio River CD.htm


See ya BC


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Since 9/11 they removed those maps from the Army Corps website. They can now be purchased. Check out this link for how.

http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/nav/navcharts.htm


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

You know what! I have that CD. I'll check the CD tonight and if I have the map I'll send it to you. Powhattan Point is the pool below Pike Island pool I believe.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Guys. I'll check later tonight to see what I recieve. If you need to e-mail them to me @ [email protected]


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Like Homey said "Fishing the Ohio River" not only covers all the pools but it also gives alot of productive spots and has a guide to all the gamefish found in the river and tips on how to catch them.


----------

